# Position and finding heart beat help needed with doppler - 11 weeks



## turtlebeach

I have just got an angel sounds doppler. I know its very early but I was trying to find the heartbeat (it says in the instructions that best time to hunt for it is 14 weeks but some can find it a lot earlier).

I haven't a clue what sort of height to be searching at. Like roughly how low under the belly button is it at 11 weeks? (i'm 11+1 my counter is slightly out).


----------



## Brieanna

I have an angelsounds too. No need to press hard or anything. I found mine at 11 weeks. 

Look right at your pubic hair line and try tilting downward toward the inside of your pubic area. It's lower than you would think.

Move slowly, I use small circular motions, because you can easily miss it. 

Use lots of gel, I use aloe vera because I ran out of the gel that came with it.

Use different headphones if you can, because the ones that came with it aren't that great. Also, if try both places for the headphones. One of mine sounds MUCH louder when I plug the speakers into it for some reason, so I use that one.

The heartbeat will be faster than 120 bpm. Anything lower is your own. I have found my own LOTS of times because there is a lot going on down there.

The placenta beats too. The amniotic fluid sounds like wind in the trees to me, but you should find the heartbeat around the same area you hear that, if you hear it first.

If you can't find it after a few minutes of trying, stop and get up and move around a bit or drink something cold. If you still can't find it, put it up and try again the next day. (It took me several days of trying to find it the first time.)

Don't panic if you can't find it! My doctor wouldn't even look for it until later, and also, don't panic if you find it one day, but can't the next time you try. That has happened to me several times.

I can't think of anything else, but good luck! :)


----------



## PAgal

The tips from the ladies on here that helped me the most were to look very low, along your pubic bone, hip bone, etc. Start in the middle and move it to either side--my little one is actually to the left, in the pit between my pubic bone and hip. When everyone on here says don`t stress if you can`t find it, listen!  It may take forever to find it the 1st time but after you find it a couple times you will know exactly where to look. The baby is so very tiny right now and doctors themselves have trouble finding it for a few more weeks even. Get to know the sound of your own heartbeat well and that will help too-- you will know the baby`s right away because it is much faster than your own. Good luck!!


----------



## turtlebeach

Thank you that was really helpful advice. I tried again this time using babyoil as mine didnt come with any gel it made such a difference the sounds were a lot clearer. I picked up a heart beat and it did sound like galloping horses as suggested but i'm not 100% sure if it was my own. We tried to count it but lost it. 

I'm going to try again later with speakers so that I can find it and OH can count...

Its exciting thou all those strange noises inside you!! hehe.


----------



## jessie_m

If you're not sure if its your own hb, feel you pulse.


----------



## nattys

Hi,
I got the exact same doppler but unfortunately haven't been able to locate anything yet. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow, I'm going to try again tonight and keep fingers crossed :) I did pick up my own hb though


----------



## hevGsd

I cant find a heartbeat either :cry: I tried for ages the other night an still nothing. I think we will try again tomorrow. I've got the high bebe one that counts the heart rate an you see it on the screen.Hope we find it tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## turtlebeach

I found it again but I counted beats per minute and then counted my own and i'm pretty sure its my own i'm picking up as I have a fairly fast heartrate anyway. It was half way down under my belly button.

I've had a look online and it seems to be fairly normal not to be able to find it this early on. I am a bit disapointed thou!

I'm going to keep trying every few days...


----------



## LittleSpy

The only way I've found the baby's heartbeat is the be absolutely about to BURST to pee. :blush: Like seriously, I'm talking about having to pee so much that I can hardly enjoy finding the heartbeat & about 20 seconds after finding it I have to jump up and run to the toilet. :haha:

My baby's heartbeat is usually 160-170bpm, so nearly 3x faster than my own.


----------

